
Ask HN: CRM for small business selling physical products? - dhruvkar
We have ~7 sales people and ~1 marketer, selling physical products. We use G suite.<p>Anyone with a similar team size using a CRM they&#x27;d recommend?
======
nip
Have you heard / looked into Pipedrive?

[https://pipedrive.com](https://pipedrive.com)

~~~
dhruvkar
I have. it looks fairly simple to use and it's one of the options we're
considering.

however, if someone has first-hand experience with pipedrive or any of it's
competitors, that would be valuable.

------
achillesr
[http://www.erpnext.com](http://www.erpnext.com)

We're 100% Open Source

------
NetHuntCRM
NetHunt is designed for G Suite. Can show you how it would be best to organize
your sales with it on a demo. [https://nethunt.com](https://nethunt.com)

